# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Cùng tới thăm Bảo tàng Nghệ Thuật Singapore  - du lịch singapore

## yeuhanoi

*Bảo  tàng Mỹ thuật Singapore nằm trong một ngôi trường lịch sử được sửa sang  lại rất ấn tượng (Viện St Joseph trước kia). Được khai trương vào năm  1996, bảo tàng có 13 phòng triển lãm và hơn 4.000 tác phẩm nghệ thuật,  làm thành bộ sưu tập lớn nhất trong khu vực về nền mỹ thuật Đông Nam Á ở  thế kỷ 20.* 


__

_
Đặc điểm_: Là nơi trưng bày bộ sưu tập mỹ thuật quốc gia của Singapore

*Địa điểm:* 71 Bras Basah Road Singapore 189555

*Giờ Mở cửa:* Thứ Hai - Chủ nhật: 10h – 19h; Thứ Sáu (có giờ tăng cường): 19h – 21h.Vào cửa miễn phí sau 19h
*
Vé vào cửa:* 8 SGD/ Người lớn; 4 SGD/ Trẻ em (6 – 16 tuổi), người già
*
Chỉ Dẫn*: Đi tàu điện ngầm MRT đến ga Dhoby Ghaut (NS24) hay ga City Hall (NS25/EW13) và đi bộ về phía đường Bras Basah. 


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## Amp21

bảo tàng nhìn sang ghê
Đến Sing ko nên bỏ lỡ đến đây

----------


## ad1

một điểm đến thú vị ở Singapore

----------

